# oftpd no longer works

## letchideslandes

I used net-ftp/oftpd-0.3.7-r3 for several years.

Since this morning it went to version net-ftp/oftpd-0.3.7-r8.

Unfortunately I can not get it to work

```
gentoocyril cyril # oftpd -N ftp /home/ftp/

error_init: 97 error creating socket; %s
```

Does someone have an idea ?

Thanks

----------

## cbx550f

Just took a quick peek at the source, and the following appears to be the segment where the error is printed:

```

    /* Put some information in syslog */

    syslog(LOG_INFO, "Binding interface '%s', port %d, max clients %d\n", buf,

        ntohs(SINPORT(&sock_addr)), max_connections);

    /* okay, finally do some socket manipulation */

    fd = socket(AF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, 0);

    if (fd == -1) {

        error_init(err, errno, "error creating socket; %s", strerror(errno));

        return 0;

    }

```

Anything in /var/log/messages?

Also - according to my latest sync, oftpd-0.3.7-r7 is the stable version. Tried that?

Paul

----------

## letchideslandes

Here the syslog message :

```
Jan 25 21:38:29 gentoocyril oftpd: Starting, version 0.3.7, as PID 26639

Jan 25 21:38:29 gentoocyril oftpd: Binding interface '::', port 21, max clients 250

Jan 25 21:38:29 gentoocyril oftpd: error initializing FTP listener; error creating socket; Address family not supported by protocol
```

----------

## cbx550f

Try remerging oftpd with USE=-ipv6 maybe?

----------

## letchideslandes

I don't have support for ipv6 in kernel and USE="-ipv6" in globals use flags.

----------

## letchideslandes

I compiled the kernel with ipv6,  oftpd without ipv6 support, and it works now.

I think to make a bug report

----------

## cbx550f

Sounds like the -ipv6 isn't being obeyed completely, yeah.

Good to hear you got it going.  :Smile: 

----------

